# Oberon Watch Begins!-UPDATE-3/2-IT'S HERE!!!!



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Okay, I just took the plunge. I just ordered the K2 Celtic Hounds cover with corners in wine for Wraith. Can't wait to see her all dressed up! I'm so excited.


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats Carol! I am still trying to decide which one I want.   I plan to order mine today.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Aren't you surprised at how hard a decision it is? Or it was for me. Be sure to let us know which you choose.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats, I know you'll love it. Are you getting corners or velcro. I have one of each, corners for my DX and velcro for my K2. I like them equally as well.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I ordered corners. I don't like the sound velcro makes when you detach the strips. I know, that's weird.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Can you pay with paypal at Oberon?


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I spent weeks agonizing over my cover selection and I'm still not sure if I made the best choice.  I think so.  I find I'm attracted to everything anyone else suggests! I need to keep reminding myself why I chose the cover I did.  This gets easier the longer I bond with my cover.  But it's kind of like choosing just one flavor of ice cream when there are 47 flavors to choose from.  I wish I could have touched and smelled and handled all the different covers out there prior to deciding.  But, that said, I'm sure you'll love your Celtic Hounds.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

collett said:


> I ordered corners. I don't like the sound velcro makes when you detach the strips. I know, that's weird.


Not weird at all! I created a poll thread to help me decide on Velcro or Corners... the vast majority of voters chose corners. You made a good decision! =)


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Trilby said:


> Can you pay with paypal at Oberon?


Yes-that's how I paid when I ordered this morning.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

lulucello said:


> I spent weeks agonizing over my cover selection and I'm still not sure if I made the best choice. I think so. I find I'm attracted to everything anyone else suggests! I need to keep reminding myself why I chose the cover I did. This gets easier the longer I bond with my cover. But it's kind of like choosing just one flavor of ice cream when there are 47 flavors to choose from. I wish I could have touched and smelled and handled all the different covers out there prior to deciding. But, that said, I'm sure you'll love your Celtic Hounds.


Which one do you have?


----------



## crispian (Feb 15, 2010)

collett said:


> Okay, I just took the plunge. I just ordered the K2 Celtic Hounds cover with corners in wine for Wraith. Can't wait to see her all dressed up! I'm so excited.


I just got the same one in the same color (also with corners)- it's beautiful and feels wonderful in your hand whether you're reading or just carrying it. Good choice!

After reading about someone getting scratches on the leather around the pewter from using the free charm on the bungee to make it easier to take off I added a couple of small, dark wooden beads from my local craft store to the bungee instead- works great and looks good too.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Ooohhhh, Crispian, thanks for the picture. Now I really can't wait to hold mine in my hands. The color in your picture looks very deep and rich-which is exactly what I want.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

collett said:


> Yes-that's how I paid when I ordered this morning.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks great!  I have wine celtic hounds, too  and green world tree? the one with a tree in a circle and a celtic braid underneath.  What is the purpose of the beads? I never thought of the charms as having a purpose.


----------



## crispian (Feb 15, 2010)

JeanThree said:


> What is the purpose of the beads? I never thought of the charms as having a purpose.


Being a guy who keeps his nails pretty short, I found it was a bit of a pain grabbing hold of the bungee to unhook it from the pewter knob. I originally put the free charm on the bungee, but I read somewhere here that that can scratch up the leather (and I didn't like having it dangling). So I hit on the idea of a small wooden bead that would give me something to grab but wouldn't stick out or dangle- it works great and I ended up using 2 'cos I'm a bit OCD and like the symmetry  And the beads fit perfectly between the front and back covers so I'm hoping that they will hold the covers apart and stop the leather being bent together here by the bungee as it softens with age. Sorry this pic is a little out of focus, but I think it shows what I mean:


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Ah, that makes sense. I don't think of love of symmetry as being OCD--I would need matching beads, too.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The beads are a great idea - and of course you need two!


----------



## menorah (Nov 18, 2009)

Countdown begins! I placed my order for a Creekbed Maple in Green last night. It wasn't an easy decision after seeing all the pictures at the other thread. But i'm partial to green and I already have an M-edge platform in red. This is going to be my first Oberon cover and I know it won't be the last.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

My first one too. I'm super excited. I check my email every couple of hours hoping to see a shipping notice. Though I know it will be later this week. I think it takes 2-3 days to make. But I can't stop myself from checking!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi i just ordered mine as well, the the 19th i am counting down the days to get and lurking on here in the mean time.
Neat idea about the bead thing.
    So many questions in my head after reading all these posts. I so hope it's going to be worth the cost of this cover ROH.  I might end up getting a second down the road but do i really need two.  I bought the Timbuck 2 pouch from amazon, but it feels really rough and scratchy with my sore fingers and hope that the leather will be a better choice.  Do you really need a skin as well I really like the look of the white but afraid over time it will get dirty with natural oils from your hands. you'll have to let us know how you like yours.  So i am on the watch as well.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Cool! Hope yours arrives soon. I have a skin on my Kindle. I didn't want to have to fight fingerprints and I wanted to express my personality a little. How we dress our Kindles is such a personal and subjective thing. Good thing there are a gazillion choices!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

I know these choices are driving me crazy like a kid in a candy store.  I spent so much on my kindle and books already and my knew cover was a total want for my kindle. I really have to watch now I and not go over board.  I just can't wait for my cover the wait is agonizing, I also know where I am going to my Christmas shopping already.  I was so glad to find these boards and realize that i am not the only one going ga ga over these beautiful covers. You just can't stop with one.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

The wait _is_ agonizing! I can't tell you how many times I've checked my email to see if it's shipped. I know it hasn't because I just ordered it this weekend. But I'm sooooo hoping to have it this weekend. I know, wishfull thinking. Can't hurry old fashioned craftsmanship.


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I know how you feel about the wait - I ordered my Tree of Life in saddle just before the big snow storms, so it took 12 days to get here - most of the time with no updates from fedex ground!  Now that it is here, I love it!  It was hard to choose between the TOL and the Wave... I may choose that one if I ever need to replace or switch someday.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

you must tell us when you get it iam in cananda and shipping always takes for ever to reach us. I know it will probably be about 2 weeks 3 the most the norm, only when i got my kindle i had it in less than two days i couldn't believe it. I let u know when i get mine.  I am so worried about it being crooked I read earlier in a thread.   hope they fixed that. Pray.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

menorah said:


> Countdown begins! I placed my order for a Creekbed Maple in Green last night. It wasn't an easy decision after seeing all the pictures at the other thread. But i'm partial to green and I already have an M-edge platform in red. This is going to be my first Oberon cover and I know it won't be the last.


*menorah*,
I would love to see photos of your cover when it arrives! I have the Creek Bend Maple in saddle and I would love to see it in green.


----------



## menorah (Nov 18, 2009)

skyblue said:


> *menorah*,
> I would love to see photos of your cover when it arrives! I have the Creek Bend Maple in saddle and I would love to see it in green.


I promise to post photos as soon as my CBM-green arrives. But if you'd like to see one now, this is the pic that convinced me to get it!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.350.html


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh, I'll be on here as soon as I get it and will post pictures of Wraith all dressed up! I've got to make myself stay off the Oberon website. I cannot order anything else right now...


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

menorah said:


> I promise to post photos as soon as my CBM-green arrives. But if you'd like to see one now, this is the pic that convinced me to get it!
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.350.html


Thanks, Menorah! Very cool. I can't wait to see yours and hear how you like it!


----------



## menorah (Nov 18, 2009)

collett said:


> I ordered corners. I don't like the sound velcro makes when you detach the strips. I know, that's weird.


I'm getting corners too. I'd like to be able to change covers. There are just too many gorgeous ones though... I'm thinking about getting another Kindle!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Just got my email from Oberon-it shipped today!!!! How crazy is it to get this excited over a cover? I'm so glad y'all understand. 

update-just clicked the Fed Ex tracking number-it's scheduled to arrive to me on Saturday!!!!!!


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

collett said:


> Just got my email from Oberon-it shipped today!!!! How crazy is it to get this excited over a cover? I'm so glad y'all understand.
> 
> update-just clicked the Fed Ex tracking number-it's scheduled to arrive to me on Saturday!!!!!!


Congrats! Makes me wish I'd used a faster shipping method, but, oh well...

As long as it arrives safe and sound, I can be patient.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Brian8205 said:


> Congrats! Makes me wish I'd used a faster shipping method, but, oh well...
> 
> As long as it arrives safe and sound, I can be patient.


I just used Fed Ex ground-I think it was the least expensive to my zip code (Tennessee). Maybe yours will get to you sooner than expected.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Seems like most people have had the fastest delivery from Oberon using the good ol' USPS Priority Mail option... Your mileage may vary, of course! =)


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

O i got a card in the mail saying i have a package to go pick up what is strange though i was here the whole time and I heard no knock at the door.  so now i have to go wait till five pm tonight to pick up my cover. The wait continues.... ARg. I hope this is my cover it was really quick shipping if it was. I just wish they took the time to deliver it and knocked on my door. So frustrating.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Hope it's your cover! Let us know, okay.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL thanks to these boards kept me busy reading all these post.  I hope it is too I am not expecting anything else...


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Let us know!!!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

well i finally have safe and sound in my hands I am so impressed with how it was so carefully wrapped and the attention with details.  I am in love... I must have the other two or three that I couldn't make up my mind with. But that will come in time.  I am a total  Oberon fan and so glad I happen upon their website. Maybe by the end of the year I will have my Oberon collection.  Thanks guys this was really fun and the wait was well worth it.  Cheers from Canada... I love Oberon....


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

O one more quick note i might do that bead thing in stead of the charm it is a little hard to grasp but it be better with beads. Cheers.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing about the beads. Someone mentioned scratches where her fingernails scraped the leather when opening the latch. I'm sure I don't want any unnecessary scratches.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

I will save my charm for my charm bracelet. It will be safe there.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I use the charm on my bungee and haven't had any scratches yet... I let it hang in the gap between the front/back cover when it's closed. If using the charm this way, I don't even really see how the charm would come in contact with the surface of the cover.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I just checked tracking for my Oberon and the estimated delivery date has changed from 2/27 to 3/2! Guess it will just be a happy surprise when it shows up.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

o drat more waiting for you bummer.  I am soooo tempted to get the green Avenue of trees it is calling me very loudly; get me, me, get me.... K  I need help ha ha. Ok stop going back to the web site. I think I'll go read my kindle...


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

911jason said:


> Seems like most people have had the fastest delivery from Oberon using the good ol' USPS Priority Mail option... Your mileage may vary, of course! =)


Jason, next order I'm using USPS. According to FedEx tracking, my cover has been in Reno, NV since 1:45 pm Thursday! I could have driven from Nashville, TN to pick it up by now! When it first shipped the delivery date was 2/27 (today-wahhh). Now scheduled delivery is Tuesday. I'm trying not to be upset because there could be something going on in Reno. Sigh. Oh, well, patience is a virtue, right?


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I used UPS, and the UPS distribution site is about half a mile from my house.  The day it was delivered, I checked the tracking on line that morning, I knew it had gone out on one of their trucks, and when I drove to work that day, I was behind 3 of their vans... one of them had my Oberon!  But, as close as my house is, we're always last on their delivery schedule for the day, it was 6:30 that night when it finally showed up.

The waiting is torture, hopefully it won't be sitting in Reno too much longer.


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope you get it soon! I would definitely use USPS next time. I got mine, from California to NC in three days!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

crispian said:


> So I hit on the idea of a small wooden bead that would give me something to grab but wouldn't stick out or dangle- it works great and I ended up using 2 'cos I'm a bit OCD and like the symmetry  And the beads fit perfectly between the front and back covers so I'm hoping that they will hold the covers apart and stop the leather being bent together here by the bungee as it softens with age.


Crispian, those beads are a great idea, I think the symmetry is important too, not at all ocd, just "attention to detail"; thanks for the close up pic; i really like that idea, very creative.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Mine got to my home in Australia in less than a week!  So that means a flight across the Pacific, into Melbourne, through Customs inspection, clearance, and another flight to my state, into their desptach and then on to me. USPS.  And I could track it every step of the way.  The delivery guy said he only picked it up from his depot an hour before he delivered it to me!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Definitely going with USPS next time. The difference in price between that method and Fed Ex really isn't much. Teach me to be cheap!! According to tracking, it's still sitting in Reno. Weird.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

How much extra is for UPS? I went with the cheapest too. Though I still got it with in a week but didn't actually deliver it to me. .  I am thinking of getting the red River garden one in April.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

zinnia15 said:


> How much extra is for UPS? I went with the cheapest too. Though I still got it with in a week but didn't actually deliver it to me. . I am thinking of getting the red River garden one in April.


Not sure about UPS, but I think USPS (United States Postal Service) was about a dollar more for priority mail. It seems like that's the most successful option with Oberon based on posts here at KB.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't remember the exact dollar amt, but I seem to remember that UPS was the most expensive option. Regular USPS was the least expensive, but with the longest estimated ship time. I think Jason is right, pay the dollar or two extra for USPS Priority Mail. Of course, I'm in the USA so it may be different for folks in other countries.


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

For me, USPS was $5.55 and the cheapest FedEx was $11.26. Go figure...


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Brian8205 said:


> For me, USPS was $5.55 and the cheapest FedEx was $11.26. Go figure...


That is so weird. For me, Fed Ex was maybe $8. USPS Priority was a couple dollars more. Of course, for a couple dollars more I could have my case now instead of wondering why it's STILL sitting in Reno, NV. Lesson for next time!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Not sure about UPS, but I think USPS (United States Postal Service) was about a dollar more for priority mail


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

I checked out UPS prices for Canada BC for my area,    USPS Priority Mail International -- $20.00
USPS Express Mail International -- $31.50  Fed Ex was 72$ (Ouch You could buy another cover for that)  There wasn't any delays I have ordered other things from California before and had to wait up to a month and half and pay extra handling fee on top of shipping fees. So I went with the 20$ one 
Collett: If you want to see my Oberon check out the (Post Oberon Pics Here- thread) And look at "Avalon's" pictures of Purple ROH with the Starry Night skin, That's my cover and the skin I have coming in the mail. (Avalon great pictures, hope you don't mind I don't have any pictures yet.)


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Zinnia-that's a beautiful combination. And, wow, $72 for Fed Ex to Canada! That's amazing that it could be that expensive.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmmm...Fed Ex tracking says my Oberon is still in Reno, NV. Still has scheduled delivery listed for tomorrow. Can y'all tell I'm anxious to get my hands on my Oberon?!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

collett said:


> Hmmm...Fed Ex tracking says my Oberon is still in Reno, NV. Still has scheduled delivery listed for tomorrow. Can y'all tell I'm anxious to get my hands on my Oberon?!


collett,

Keep your eyes open for a delivery. I ordered mine at Christmas time and it too said "reno NV" for a long time. I don't think it ever changed, and then one day, it was in my hands. I don't think they update their status too often if I remember correctly!


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah...I wouldn't trust the tracking info. My cover STILL says it is in transit from California, although I received it Saturday.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Brian8205 said:


> Yeah...I wouldn't trust the tracking info. My cover STILL says it is in transit from California, although I received it Saturday.


^^^^^hahaha, see?^^^^^ Which one did you get Brian?


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

908tracy said:


> ^^^^^hahaha, see?^^^^^ Which one did you get Brian?


I got the Hokusai Wave. Here's the pic...


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Okay-Brian and Tracy, y'all are making me feel better. Thanks!


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

collett said:


> Okay-Brian and Tracy, y'all are making me feel better. Thanks!


We expect pictures!!!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks great, Brian. I love that cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> Not weird at all! I created a poll thread to help me decide on Velcro or Corners... the vast majority of voters chose corners. You made a good decision! =)


Doesn't mean they're right. 

Betsy
a proud Velcro Oberon owner....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

collett said:


> Hmmm...Fed Ex tracking says my Oberon is still in Reno, NV. Still has scheduled delivery listed for tomorrow. Can y'all tell I'm anxious to get my hands on my Oberon?!


FedEx tracking is good, not as good as UPS. (Sorry FedEx employee members.) There's a good chance you will still get it today. Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice combo Brian!!! Love it. =)



Brian8205 said:


> We expect pictures!!!


Ditto what Brian says!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Brian8205 said:


> We expect pictures!!!


Of course! Then more pictures once your art is available on DecalGirl and I buy one of your skins!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Doesn't mean they're right.
> 
> Betsy
> a proud Velcro Oberon owner....


I may try a velcro one at some point. Just have to get over my ickiness at the sound of velcro pulling apart...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

collett said:


> I may try a velcro one at some point. Just have to get over my ickiness at the sound of velcro pulling apart...


It doesn't bother me, but I can understand why it could, it's quite a noise! I don't remove it that often. I think I've removed it more to check out things for KB than I have for myself, as I seldom remove the SD card from my K1 and don't have to reset very often.

So it depends on how you use your Kindle and whether you like to change covers often.

Betsy


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

collett said:


> I may try a velcro one at some point. Just have to get over my ickiness at the sound of velcro pulling apart...


I never understood that phobia, since I kinda like the way it sounds.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

loca said:


> I never understood that phobia, since I kinda like the way it sounds.


Not really a phobia, just sounds irritating to me. But, I think if my Kindle were velcroed into the case I wouldn't take it out very often anyway. Glad there are so many choices for all of our variety of preferences!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Now FedEx tracking says my Oberon is in Nashville and scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I'm seriously thinking of printing out the tracking number and going by the FedEx office on my way home from work tonight...
Won't y'all be glad when I get this darn thing so you won't have to listen to me whine about it anymore!


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

collett said:


> Now FedEx tracking says my Oberon is in Nashville and scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I'm seriously thinking of printing out the tracking number and going by the FedEx office on my way home from work tonight...
> Won't y'all be glad when I get this darn thing so you won't have to listen to me whine about it anymore!


Yes we will!  

I'd be hunting down every FedEx truck within a five mile radius!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

ha ha ha... not to worry^^^^ hope you have it in your hands very soon.  In April I will be getting the River Garden for sure. I thought it be a neat idea to change covers when reading different books. I have put my charm on and being very careful of how use it but it helps with getting the bungee cord off. I was afraid of lugging it around my kindle when it was "naked" but I feel confident lugging it around now.  And can't wait to take it out and show it off. lol  o yeah I am getting another.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree that my Oberon case offers wonderful protection.  A naked Kindle is a scary thing!
Judith


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

collett said:


> Now FedEx tracking says my Oberon is in Nashville and scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I'm seriously thinking of printing out the tracking number and going by the FedEx office on my way home from work tonight...
> Won't y'all be glad when I get this darn thing so you won't have to listen to me whine about it anymore!


When I had my last Oberon delivered fedex tracking had it in Nevada, and I was in Oklahoma holding it in my hands  . But I was glad to have it. I don't think it was ever "lost", but I think their tracking hadn't caught up yet.


----------



## Labnick (Jan 6, 2010)

Collett,  I have the Celtic Hound 6x9 Journal in Wine and I love it.  It is beautiful!!!  I bought it after purchasing the ROH in purple for my kindle.  As much as I love the ROH I kept wishing for the celtic hound....so the journal made sense and I use it everyday at work.  I have the best of both worlds and could not be happier with my choices.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

collett...I'll be waiting with you. My blue butterfly Oberon is due to arrive tomorrow via UPS. Can't wait to see it!! I'm trying out the velcro this time instead of the corners.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

It's so nice to be around people who understand and don't think I'm completely nuts!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

club Oberon...lol


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

So do you have your cover yet


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes Collett, is your Oberon in your hands yet? The suspense is killing us, and I just really hope your long wait is over!!!!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

It's here and it's BEAUTIFUL!!! I love this cover. The wine is even more rich than on Oberon's site. I just can't figure out how to attach the charm?


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> collett...I'll be waiting with you. My blue butterfly Oberon is due to arrive tomorrow via UPS. Can't wait to see it!! I'm trying out the velcro this time instead of the corners.


KindleGirl, do you have your cover yet?


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah Great glad you like it, I reached in the inside pocket and got the bungee cord through the hole and added the charm and then re thread the bungee cord back in place. I made sure that the bungee was locked in place so that it doesn't poke through the hole again. Does that help? You don't need to replace the cord. There's a little video on the Oberon web site on how to add a new bungee cord just don't cut it. Love your cover can you get bigger pictures there a bit hard to see. Didn't you love how it was wrapped up!!!!

http://www.oberondesign.com/k2vidBG.php


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Woohoooo!!!!! Congratulations  !!!!!!!!! Enjoy "petting" it for the next few weeks and.. don't forget to read your books too between starring at your cover and admiring your cover


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Woo Hoo!!!! Congrats on your new cover!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

zinnia15 said:


> Yeah Great glad you like it, I reached in the inside pocket and got the bungee cord through the hole and added the charm and then re thread the bungee cord back in place. I made sure that the bungee was locked in place so that it doesn't poke through the hole again. Does that help? You don't need to replace the cord. There's a little video on the Oberon web site on how to add a new bungee cord just don't cut it. Love your cover can you get bigger pictures there a bit hard to see. Didn't you love how it was wrapped up!!!!
> 
> http://www.oberondesign.com/k2vidBG.php


Thanks for the info. Here's one of the pix a little bigger. The photo does not do it justice. And it smells so yummy!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Fabulous Picture,I thought i had made up my mind for my 2 cover.       lol Enjoy the leathery smell I have notice mine is starting to fade already.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks fantastic! I notice you're celtic hounds is much more pebbled than mine is. Looks great in wine. Hell, looks great in saddle too!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

JeffM said:


> Looks fantastic! I notice you're celtic hounds is much more pebbled than mine is. Looks great in wine. Hell, looks great in saddle too!


I don't think I've seen a picture of it in saddle, but I bet it is pretty. Mine is very pebbled. I noticed on another thread there was discussion about some of the covers not being very pebbled any more, so I was a little surprised at the amount of texture mine has.


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm really happy you finally received it Collet! Here's to hoping for many, many enjoyable years of use from it!


----------



## menorah (Nov 18, 2009)

Placed order for Creek Bed Maple in Green - Feb 22; shipped Feb27; Arrived LA via Fedex (for $1 - March 2.

Now the tough part... I am in the Philippines. I thought I could have it (and the Kandle light) shipped along with other goodies from my sister in LA but she was sending them via surface mail. I can't wait 30 days! So I told my nephew to try Fedex. At 2a.m. today my time, he sends me an SMS that it would cost a whopping $98! I was only half-awake but I told him go for it. I was so excited, I finally went back to sleep at 4a.m. only to wake up a few minutes ago from a nightmare that the cover I received was indeed in green but only the back cover was CBM and the front was in soft leather with 2 cats playing with a ball of twine! 

I just had to tell someone about this and I know only kind*L*ed spirits like you would understand. Counting the days till I finally have that much-awaited oberon cover in my hands. Expected delivery... March 15. Woohoo!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

$98... Wow! Congrats though! =)


----------



## menorah (Nov 18, 2009)

911jason said:


> $98... Wow! Congrats though! =)


thanks jason. i know... i could've bought another cover with that!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

collett said:


> KindleGirl, do you have your cover yet?


Yes, I got mine last week and I LOVE it! I wasn't going to switch to that cover until the end of March, but I couldn't wait! My new custom skin arrived also so it was hopeless...I had to switch skins and covers. My other cover was corners and this one is velcro and I have to say that I really like it so far.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

PICTURES!!!!??!!


----------

